# Tagged redfish



## fishyfreek

Fishing in freeport on the icw near bridge bait and caught this guy, 2013 cca star tagged redfish !!!!


----------



## justletmein

Were you entered in STAR and was it from this year?


----------



## fishyfreek

Yes SIRRRRRR !!!!


----------



## fishyfreek

It weighed in at surfside at 8# 13 oz


----------



## JFolm

That's awesome!


----------



## team cut em deep

That's a good sized red. Didn't think they tagged them when they're that big.


----------



## Roofish

2013 Texas CCA Tagged Redfish Prizes

http://www.lsonews.com/fishing-news/2837-edited-for-web-by-conor-harrison


----------



## Xpress89

justletmein said:


> Were you entered in STAR and was it from this year?


It said in his post, 2013 tagged red.


----------



## justletmein

Congrats man, that is really cool. 



Xpress89 said:


> It said in his post, 2013 tagged red.


Yeah but it looks oversized and the tag also looks old.


----------



## WillieP

Congrat's


----------



## Auer Power

Thats cool for sure, but it does look too big to be this years tagged red. Unless the cameras playing tricks.


----------



## Snookered

fishyfreek said:


> Yes SIRRRRRR !!!!


hey congrats fishyfreek! that's awesome!!
snookered


----------



## fishyfreek

It clearly says on the tag 2013 cca star tourmant with a tag # and phone # .


----------



## YakMan

I told my son there was a tagged red there when we got there Friday night! Fished that area for 3-4 hours and nadda! Congrats on the catch!!!


----------



## capfab

Congrats fishyfreek!!!! Your a Haynie Owner now!!!


----------



## N2Fowl

Fine Job!! it has'nt posted yet on the CCA site yet, Enjoy that new haynie. Post pics for us....


----------



## ElTiburon

Awesome congrats


----------



## Blueshoes

sounds like some people are jelly haha, if it says it 2013, than it IS 2013 people! congrats bud!


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><(

Sweet hell of a catch congrats!


----------



## surfisher

Congrats!! That's awesome!!


----------



## dreamer

very nice!!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN

Congrats to you! Glad a 2cooler got one.


----------



## dreamer

What was your bait?


----------



## fishyfreek

Fresh cut lady fish ! Caught 2 reds , one that was tagged ! And my limit of specks along with a good mess of sand trout !


----------



## HuntinforTail

Nice! When do you get the boat?


----------



## FREON

SWEEEEEEEEET!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Awesome!! Great job.

If you dont want it I will take it.


----------



## Auer Power

What was the length of the fish?


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY

Congradulations sir you gonna love that boat !!!!!


----------



## DCAVA

*WOW!!!*

Congrats!!! You're one lucky son of a gun!!!! Enjoy your new sled!!!!


----------



## egonza013

congrats!


----------



## ReefBuster

Man, that's awesome.. Congrats!! Hope your drawers were clean afterwards


----------



## reeltimer

fishyfreek said:


> Fresh cut lady fish ! Caught 2 reds , one that was tagged ! And my limit of specks along with a good mess of sand trout !


You don't need no stinking boat....awesome catch.

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## colbyntx

Man, that is awesome! Congrats! Lucky SOB!


----------



## team cut em deep

Did you notice the tag before or after you landed it?


----------



## NOCREEK

Jam Up!!!


----------



## colbyntx

Any word yet on your boat?


----------



## MapMaster

That is a dream come true! Great for you Man!


----------



## Justin_Smithey

Congrats man!


----------



## Stevec

Congrats


----------



## KEN KERLEY

dream come true. congrats


----------



## Auer Power

So whats the update? The board was just updated and there was not one weighed in at Surfside recently.
Did you fail the polygraph?


----------



## HuntinforTail

Auer Power said:


> So whats the update? The board was just updated and there was not one weighed in at Surfside recently.
> Did you fail the polygraph?


I've been curious too... maybe it was a 2012 red...


----------



## jaime1982

Any updates on this?


----------



## Byronf

Update?


----------



## ClearLakeClayt

*Thought This Was The 6th Tagged Redfish...*

I thought this was #6, but redfish #6 posted recently on the leader board and it wasn't from Surfside. Roy's Bait & Tackle is in Corpus Christi...

Something seems amiss here...

http://www.startournament.org/about-star/leader-board/


----------



## Paul Marx

I wish I wouldn't have deleted it , but I got an email from TP&W or CCA stating "Please register for Star prior to fishing " then it told about a guy trying to register after catching a red in Surfside. I hope this wasn't it.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Crickets...

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TIMBOv2

I think Sum Ting Wong happen


----------



## justletmein

Maybe he's busy running around the bay in his new boat? :/


----------



## Auer Power

I kinda figured right off the bat from the OP picture that it wasn't a tagged red from this year. The red looks too big, and the tag has all the algae growing on it already. Seems to me like it'd take a year or so for that much to grow on it.


----------



## Daddio

Any updates? This should have been 7th tagged? Algae is correct, my tagged fish had been in water 50 days,total algae covered!
This could be a learning experience for 2 coolers in my year of talking to folks about Tagged Reds lots of folks unknowingly disqualify themselves in the Star.
You must be 100% legal TP&W and Star rules!!! Please read the rules!
Biggest mistake I hear from folks is.

You cannot keep 3 Reds during the Star 3 in the ice chest still fishing for other species of fish and 4th fish is tagged red disqualified over limit!
27 " trout in ice chest next one is 31" #9 
Pounds disqualified only one per day over 25"
Your at your fish camp for the weekend caught 3 reds and 10 trout in the mornining your done for the day.

The biggest mistake of all???
Not entering the Star and then go fishing it could cost you $70000 dollars!
This year 2 boats and a Kawasaki mule can be won and you never have to fish.

Just my 2 cents worth
1st tagged 2012


----------

